# Serra Id



## dogboa18

Hey guys, 
I've had this little monster for about 2 months now. He is approx. 2.5" - 3". Bought him as a Rhombeus but having my doubts.
Your opinions are appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## scent troll

that looks like something else. i could be wrong. ill defer to the other guys who are way better then me identifying hard to indentify fish. particuarly memento. 
the only thing raising a flag is the snout/mouth area. looks a bit rounded then what im use to seeing in rhombs. im just as curious as you to see what people say.


----------



## Ægir

If you forced me to guess, I would say

S. Compressus


----------



## SLANTED

Never was good at IDing but I would guess S. eigenmanni


----------



## scent troll

although im not gonna throw my prediction on species, im almost more then confident its not a rhombeus. but as to what it is...no idea. but may i say while im posting its awesome looking. very cool shape and coloration. will be a joy to see what this fish morphs into as he ages


----------



## memento

Hard to say at the moment.
Resembles eigenmanni but from what I've seen and read, the ones without humeral spot may very well be the true S.spilopleura.
We'll have to await the revision on that species.

But I'd say spilo.


----------



## Da' Manster!

If I had to take a guess, I'd say Eigenmanni or Serrulatus (Mudas) as well.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

my first thought was "Hollandi" or similar sp.


----------



## ANDONI

Compressus.


----------



## Demon Darko

Rhom


----------

